# Salaries paid in cash



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,

I'm starting this thread for for all those applicants including me who have issue to submit any proof for salary paid in cash. It would be grateful to get procedures and process done by successful applicants to satisfy their CO. 

I myself, don't have any pay slip or bank statement for my first job which was for 10 months because I was paid in cash. But I have received detailed experience letter mentioning my salary, job duties. I have employment job offer which shows my salary too. I am afraid whether CO makes any issues regarding this


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Count me in... !!

Same problem..


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

mee too


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

same here


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm starting this thread for for all those applicants including me who have issue to submit any proof for salary paid in cash. It would be grateful to get procedures and process done by successful applicants to satisfy their CO.
> 
> I myself, don't have any pay slip or bank statement for my first job which was for 10 months because I was paid in cash. But I have received detailed experience letter mentioning my salary, job duties. I have employment job offer which shows my salary too. I am afraid whether CO makes any issues regarding this


Is this 10 months part of the 2 years (or how many ever years based on ACS assessment) that you must show as non relevant?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> Is this 10 months part of the 2 years (or how many ever years based on ACS assessment) that you must show as non relevant?


They don't ask for pay slips/exp cert. etc for the experience that's non-relevant?

Non-relevant as per ACS.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rahulreshu said:


> Is this 10 months part of the 2 years (or how many ever years based on ACS assessment) that you must show as non relevant?


I have 5 years of exp, and 10 months is the beginning of 5 years, all are assessed by acs, it is relevant


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mine is non-relevant. Lets c.. if someone can confirm on this.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

yea


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I had somewhat of a similar question (thread got deleted since things had got heated between 2 people who were replying to the thread) and had created a thread. I wanted to know if DIAC could ask for proof of payments during non relevant period. My fear was that I didn't get paid initially by my 1st company for the initial 5 months during training and for an additional 4 months later on when I was out due to medical issues. So out of 23 months, I didn't get paid for 9 months and hence didn't have pay stubs for those 9 months. A moderator replied there saying that DIAC could ask for absolutely anything but the chances of them asking for payment proof for something you haven't claimed points for is less.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, this can also be the reason. 

We're not claiming anything relates to non-relevant period, why would CO bother to check those exp.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

In my case, I worked for 3 years in my first company, out of which first 2 yrs they paid me in cash and 3rd yr they paid through bank. so I don't have any salary proof for first 2 yrs. As per ACS they have deducted 4 yrs of my experience, so I believe I don't have to submit the bank statement for first 3 yrs of my exp (since it is not relevant). 

What about VIC SS? do they also ask for salary slip or the reference letter will be enough :confused2:


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

It is all depends upon co, so we cannot predict what he,she might ask


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello Guys,
Now this thread is here, I would like to share my experience.

I have around 7+ years of experience.

For my first job which I worked for 2 years - I was paid in cash. No joining letter, offer letter, appointment letter, salary slip, bank statement. Nothing at all

When I resigned and left the job, the only thing that I received from them was a relieving letter and that to they gave me after I insisted a lot.

For the remaining jobs - I had all sufficient proof

During my Visa Application, I was not sure whether to include this company or not. As I have mentioned it while submitting my EOI, I decided to go ahead with the Visa application. 

But then, I decided to give a last try before paying my fees. Went to my 1st company, met the manager and told him about my situation. 

He understood my situation and agreed to give me a reference letter in company letter head. He also informed that he was happy to provide positive response if he gets any verification call from the DIAC.

I was so much relieved and went ahead with the visa application and got my visa. Later I checked with my manager if he has received any call for verification and it turned out to be negative.

I believe I was lucky to get away with a reference letter but it may not be the same in other cases. I have read that some CO’s also ask for more proof even after providing reference letter.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Did you claim points for 1st 2 years? for the company you didn't have any proofs.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

2013 said:


> Did you claim points for 1st 2 years? for the company you didn't have any proofs.


yes.. I did


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm not claiming the points for 1st year. I have joining and exp. letter. No pay slips and no reference letters.. also, company is closed now..


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> yes.. I did


Praveenfire, I wish I would be getting positive result like you and thank you so much for giving me boost abt it.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> Praveenfire, I wish I would be getting positive result like you and thank you so much for giving me boost abt it.


All the Best Oz_dream. 

My Strategy was to provide max proof of employment for all other jobs so that my case looks genuine and clear.

And it worked.

But I wont suggest this to anyone considering the risk involved. If CO asks for additional proof and if its not able to provide it, then VISA can be denied also.


----------



## OZBOY83 (Nov 25, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> All the Best Oz_dream.
> 
> My Strategy was to provide max proof of employment for all other jobs so that my case looks genuine and clear.
> 
> ...


Hi praveen,

What are all the documents you have submitted to DIAC?..Have you had any kind of verification done to your companies?..How do u think DIAC will verify the tax documents,bank statements,company history etc?.Please shed light on these issues based on your experience.

Thanks.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> All the Best Oz_dream.
> 
> My Strategy was to provide max proof of employment for all other jobs so that my case looks genuine and clear.
> 
> ...


Yes that is also, but from my previous employer I have experience letter where mentioned my monthly salary, also I have their offer letter in Arabic which I translated to English by authorized translators., so don't know , how co react to it. Additionally my spouse is working now with my previous employer


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Case Officers shouldn't bother for a work experience if its not claimed, a Reference Letter submitted to assessing authority should do the job specially if salary is mentioned.

But however note that, even though chance are low, they may still decide to do verification (probably call) for that unclaimed employment.

Now, once the verification call goes through, and for some reason any negative statements are given by the employer to the verifier that contradicts the statements written in Reference Letter, the CO may very well ask for regular proof such as Payslips and Tax Docs and an explanation why contradictory statements were given to the verifier.

Thus it is better to keep the pay docs ready and definitely will come in handy if anything goes wrong, even for an unclaimed and non-relevant period. 

But offcourse if you don't have any, then nothing can be done...

The degree of verification will I guess mostly depend on the nationality of applicant as some countries are HR only in paper (India for instance) and some countries are Truly HR in the eyes of DIBP (Bangladesh, Pakistan, Nigeria for example).


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

May I know about Kuwait, how they consider 


Sunlight11 said:


> Case Officers shouldn't bother for a work experience if its not claimed, a Reference Letter submitted to assessing authority should do the job specially if salary is mentioned.
> 
> But however note that, even though chance are low, they may still decide to do verification (probably call) for that unclaimed employment.
> 
> ...


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Any successful applicants gone through such situation


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi OZ_Dream, 

Any updates on CO asking for Payslips?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Not yet allocated, I'm still waiting


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi Oz,

any update?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

still waiting for co


----------

